# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a fibra de algodón sin cardar ni peinar de la India

## gpacheco

*Lima, ago. 03 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento en la importación de fibra de algodón sin cardar ni peinar (Gossypium spp) de origen y procedencia de la India.  
Esto debido al interés de la empresa Utku Perú de importar este producto, lo cual impulsó a la Subdirección de Cuarentena Vegetal del Senasa a establecer los requisitos necesarios para garantizar un nivel adecuado de protección al país, minimizando los riesgos en el ingreso de plagas cuarentenarias. 
Entre los requisitos se encuentran que el envío deberá contar con el permiso fitosanitario de importación emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado previo a la certificación de origen o procedencia. 
Asimismo, el envío deberá venir acompañado de un certificado de protección fitosanitario oficial emitido por la Organización Nacional de Protección Fitosanitaria del país de origen, y estará contenido en envases nuevos y de primer uso.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa estableció requisitos fitosanitarios para importar semillas de moringas de India y Argentina Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de algodón de India Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para esquejes enraizados de Colombia Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de cítricos de Argentina Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a granos de algarrobo de España

----------

